# [Gechi] Offresi aiuto

## Giangi

Dopo aver letto stamane tre pagine di post ... e dopo aver parlato con il mio amico "Parantido" di fronte alla macchinetta del caffè, lancio la seguente proposta :

Saremo disposti ad offrire un hosting a titolo gratuito con http://www.ev1servers.net/  (uno dei migliori a livello internazionale ) per perorare la causa dei gechi.it.

Se veramente la proposta vi interessa saremo più che lieti ad aiutare la comunità gentooniana.  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh che chiedere di piu' vediamo gli altri che dicono

----------

## codadilupo

 *Giangi wrote:*   

> Dopo aver letto stamane tre pagine di post ... e dopo aver parlato con il mio amico "Parantido" di fronte alla macchinetta del caffè, lancio la seguente proposta :
> 
> Saremo disposti ad offrire un hosting a titolo gratuito con http://www.ev1servers.net/  (uno dei migliori a livello internazionale ) per perorare la causa dei gechi.it.
> 
> Se veramente la proposta vi interessa saremo più che lieti ad aiutare la comunità gentooniana. 

 

ehmm... non é che potreste spiegare un po' meglio ?

Non vorrei essere frainteso, ma é che se esco di casa il 15 di agosto, alle due di un pomeriggio caldissimo, e incontro uno che mi offre una limonata... ehmmm vorrei almeno sapere: se a lui non serve perché ha una scorta in casa, se la produce personalmente, perché ha scelto di offrirla proprio a me...  :Wink: 

'nsomma, grazie mille dell'offerta, ma, credo di parlare a nome di molti, sono molto curioso, e non vorrei mai che ci fossero problemi o malintesi... senza considerare che ci sono tutta una serie di questioni legali di cui si dovrà tener conto - botta potrà spiegarlo meglio di me -, se i gechi dovessero, con infinita gratitudine, accettare una donazione di un servizio cosi' fondamentale.

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Detto che la proposta é sicuramente interessantissima e che il post di coda, pur chiedendo cose giuste mi sembra scritto dal KGB o dalla CIA vado magari più nello specifico con una domanda specifica sui dettagli tecnici sull'hosting offerto (sarebbe un piano tutto per noi? C'é un link? Oppure un piano in condivisione con voi o in generale la vostra azienda?), e con una relativa al da chi viene la donazione (tu e Parantido lo offrite a titolo personale o come azienda? Nel secondo caso... siete voi l'azienda?)

Intanto comunque ringrazio moltissimo e mi scuso se il tono delle domande può apparire "intimidatorio" (mi sa che non ho fatto meglio di coda  :Sad:  )

----------

## Parantido

Salve a tutti,

tengo a precisare che questo è il mio primo post sul forum ... spero di non violare una probabile netiquette di cui non sono a conoscenza.

Inizio col presentarmi ...

Sono Parantido   :Very Happy:   la persona menzionata nel post di Giangi, la quale offrirebbe il servizio a voi utile.

Sono assiduo utilizzatore di gentoo e come Debianista la considero un'ottima alternativa (sicuramente acquisisce un posto nella triade delle distro Debian, Slack, Gentoo). 

Purtroppo il tempo che ho a disposizione è veramente limitato e non ho mai potuto dare contribuiti attivi alle varie comunità (codando qualcosa, etc etc).

Avendo a disposizione un server mio (alquanto superdotato   :Razz:  )  e venendo a conoscenza del vostro problema ... mi sono proposto ad offrirvi di persona tutto ciò di cui avete bisogno:

WEB illimitato

Le più comuni estenzioni di scripting (PHP, Perl, CGI in genere ...)

RDBMS MySQL

Servizio Email (pop3/imap e relativi criptati, purtroppo l'SMTP è in auth e non credo di poter dare pass a tutti)

L'unica cosa che non posso fornirvi è un accesso shell (che sia telnet o ssh) per ovvi motivi di sicurezza.

Posso pienamente comprendere i dubbi che sorgono di fronte a qualcosa di  gratuito .... ma tengo a precisare che la mia offerta è in buona fede

non voglio niente da parte vostra ... nessuna member list, nessun riguardo , niente di niente.

Vi propongo ciò solo perchè ne ho la possibilità e a me non pesa per nulla, chiunque di voi può collegarsi su ev1servers.net (ex RackShack) e vedere quanto sono generosi i loro server (sia in banda che in hardware).

Questo è un mio modo per dare un supporto ad una comunità che si impegna per qualcosa in cui anche io credo ... niente di più

Poi se ancora vi puzza perchè è gratuito io posso sempre farvi pagare il tutto eh!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

Non credo di aver altro da aggiungere.

Byez

----------

## codadilupo

ok, grazie mille, parantido, per le delucidazioni.

Scusaci, se possiamo esser sembrati intimidatori, come diceva randomaze, ma la verità é che.... siamo una famigghia  :Wink: 

No, a parte gli scherzi, é solo che potevi benissimo essere un sedicenne (->minorenne) che ci offriva lo spazio web sul server dell'azienda di papà... senza chiederlo prima la papa'..  :Wink: 

Bon, chiarito questo, credo che spetti al settore tecnico pronunciarsi: sono loro che sviluppano, e quindi, che possono aver bisogno di qualcosa di piu' del semplice http://www.gechi.org (che é quanto basta a me, piu' ovviamente un browser  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## Parantido

Ok!

Per me non ci sono problemi!!!

Casomai avete bisogno di delucidazioni ulteriori il mio ICQ UIN è in coda.

Ciao

----------

## babalinux

Da parte mia, come sostenitore (e membro? boh non ci sto capendo piu' molto) della comunita' gentoo, posso innanzitutto ringraziarvi.

@Parantido: ma il server tu ce l'hai in housing, giusto?

Se e' cosi', a parer mio la proposta e' veramente appetibile e andrebbe considerata, sempre secondo me, la soluzione principale al momento. Infatti offre i seguenti vantaggi:

  - ISP accreditato;

  - server amministrabile direttamente;

  - caratteristiche dell'offerta molto vantaggiose (spazio web etc.);

  - contatto diretto con la persona titolare del contratto di housing;

D'altra parte capisco che dal punto di vista tecnico la parola finale tocchi agli sviluppatori del sito. Loro solo possono dire se le specifiche tecniche sono soddisfatte.

cheers,

baba

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per le mail sono anche quelle illimitare? Poi magari ci serve anche una ml del resto le solite cose php, mysql

----------

## croot

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ehmm... non é che potreste spiegare un po' meglio ?
> 
> Non vorrei essere frainteso, ma é che se esco di casa il 15 di agosto, alle due di un pomeriggio caldissimo, e incontro uno che mi offre una limonata... ehmmm vorrei almeno sapere: se a lui non serve perché ha una scorta in casa, se la produce personalmente, perché ha scelto di offrirla proprio a me... 
> ...

 

non lo so.. la butto li... la rubata ?

----------

## botta

Ho fatto due chiacchere con Parantido in ICQ e ho scoperto che al momento sta ospitando sia il lug di Napoli che quello di Salerno (mica male!!!)

nalug.tuxlab.org

xalug.tuxlab.org

Facciamo una riunione su azzurra (channel #gechi)? 

Propongo domani, per me si potrebbe votare alle 22 (magari ci si collega prima). In subordine direi lunedì 6, sempre alle 22 per la votazione.

Ps Ciao Giangi!

----------

## Giangi

Vorrei ribadire la serietà della ns. soluzione e riesco a capire i vostri punti di domanda, cmq sono in corso a riquardo dei contatti tra Botta e Parantido.

In fondo quello che conta e di arrivare al più presto ad una soluzione del problema. 

ThE GiaNgI

----------

## Parantido

 *babalinux wrote:*   

> Da parte mia, come sostenitore (e membro? boh non ci sto capendo piu' molto) della comunita' gentoo, posso innanzitutto ringraziarvi.
> 
> @Parantido: ma il server tu ce l'hai in housing, giusto?
> 
> Se e' cosi', a parer mio la proposta e' veramente appetibile e andrebbe considerata, sempre secondo me, la soluzione principale al momento. Infatti offre i seguenti vantaggi:
> ...

 

Si, il server ce l'ho in housing e, allo stesso modo, l'intestatario sono io ... non ci sono terze parti che potrebbero darvi fastidii di qualche sorta.

Sono amministratore a pieni privilegi sulle macchine (non mi sono stati dati account di admin per l'amministrazione se non root  :Very Happy:  )

Quindi le macchine sono mie a tutti gli effetti.

D'altro canto c'è dietro un team (quello di rackshack) che mette a disposizione un help desk h24 (per farla breve alle 10 di mattina mi isolai dal server ... risolsero il problema alle 10.05 ... peccato che sulla West Coast fossero le 4 del mattino   :Razz:  ).

Le piattaforme sono davvero affidabili, ben servite e a bassi costi.

Se porprio dovessi consigliare una serie di servizi IT a privati/aziende consiglierei sicuramente quelli che offrono il team ev1.

Cmq come per i lug di salerno e napoli ... io tendo a dare piena autonomia agli amministratori di dominio (da soli possono ad esempio configurarsi/aggiungere/rimuovere le caselle mail senza dover per forza passare da me).

Spero di farvi cosa gradita dandovi una mano, vi assicuro che per me non è un peso!!!

Ciao a tutti.

Parantido

----------

## Parantido

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Per le mail sono anche quelle illimitare? Poi magari ci serve anche una ml del resto le solite cose php, mysql

 

Scusate il doppio post ... non avevo letto  :Smile: 

Si le email sono illimitate come gli alias, i forwarder, i robots e gli autoresponder. Colui che tra voi si farà amministratore di dominio avrà tutti gli accessi per configurare da se le varie email.

Non ci sono quota sulle mail box nè sui messaggi in invio.

Le mail box saranno accessibili in pop3,pop3s,imap4,imaps e anche da webmail (dalla quale sarà anche possibile inviare).

Per quanto riguarda le "solite cose" ... ci sono tutte   :Very Happy: 

Parantido

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh i requisiti ci sono tutti allora. E per la mailing list?

----------

## Parantido

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh i requisiti ci sono tutti allora. E per la mailing list?

 

ezmlm ... la stessa che utilizzo per le ml dei lug controllabile anche quella dal pannello delle email (per capirci il pannello è il qmailadmin)!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@Parantido: grazie e scusa per le domande a raffica  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Parantido

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @Parantido: grazie e scusa per le domande a raffica 

 

a disposizione  :Very Happy: 

Se vuoi puoi cmq contattarmi su ICQ per altre info!

----------

## shev

La proposta mi pare più che ragionevole e seria, quindi per me non ci sono problemi ad accogliere l'offerta. Anzi, colgo l'occasione per ringraziare i due benefattori e dare il benvenuto a Parantido: un debutto con i fiocchi  :Very Happy: 

Se volete fare la riunione domani sera per me non ci sono problemi, anche se mi pare che nessuno per ora si sia detto contrario, sarebbe più per correttezza e "ufficialità". Se nessuno scrive altrimenti, direi di considerare fissata per domani sera la riunione. Due ultime cose: siate puntuali e cercate di fare uno sforzo per esserci, meno la tiriamo per le lunghe e prima possiamo tornare online e attivi. Grazie  :Smile: 

p.s.: aggiungo un'ulteriore giustificazione per la nostra diffidenza: è forse il terzo hosting che cambiamo in meno di un'anno e vorremmo finalmente stabilirci da qualche parte in modo (più o meno) definitivo, non girovagare per tutti i server del mondo. Quindi ci teniamo ad interrompere il nostro nomadismo  :Razz: 

La vostra offerta appare più che allettante  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Parantido wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Beh i requisiti ci sono tutti allora. E per la mailing list? 
> 
> ezmlm ... la stessa che utilizzo per le ml dei lug controllabile anche quella dal pannello delle email (per capirci il pannello è il qmailadmin)!!!

 

bene.. e' previsto un qualche tipo di filtro av/antispam?

----------

## MyZelF

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se volete fare la riunione domani sera

 

Io non ci potrò essere.

----------

## randomaze

 *shev wrote:*   

> Se volete fare la riunione domani sera per me non ci sono problemi

 

Io ho riservato il chan (almeno credo data la mia newbaggine in materia  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## codadilupo

questa seras, ok.

lunedi' 6... sono in francia  :Sad: 

Coda

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

Se lo mettete su ev1 preparatevi a ricevere parecchie lamentele da utenti fastweb che non vedono il sito. ev1 è noto per mettere parecchi ban sulla rete  fastweb, basta andare su una qualunque lista o ng che parla di fastweb per rendersene conto.

----------

## randomaze

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> ev1 è noto per mettere parecchi ban sulla rete  fastweb, basta andare su una qualunque lista o ng che parla di fastweb per rendersene conto.

 

Oibò la cosa mi sembra importante....

Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:

http://nalug.tuxlab.org

http://xalug.tuxlab.org

 :Question: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oibò la cosa mi sembra importante....
> 
> Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:
> ...

 

Provati entrambi,  su http://xalug.tuxlab.org/progetti.php mi da errore la pagina e su http://xalug.tuxlab.org/progetti.php anche, per il resto navigo tranquillamente  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quegli errori li da anche a me

----------

## Aleksandra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Quegli errori li da anche a me

 

Immaginavo  :Wink:  era per completezza

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Immaginavo  era per completezza

 

Ste ragazze sempre precise  :Very Happy:  . Ottimo direi

----------

## Aleksandra

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Aleksandra wrote:*   Immaginavo  era per completezza 
> 
> Ste ragazze sempre precise  . Ottimo direi

 

Aahahah   :Laughing: 

Cmq confermo quanto detto sui ban e' capitato spesso  anche a me di non poter accedere a dei siti su ev1  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Cmq confermo quanto detto sui ban e' capitato spesso  anche a me di non poter accedere a dei siti  

 

Questo non e' bene.  Dobbiamo fare qualche prova in piu' non voglio che il sito gechi non sia raggiungibile (per una volta che sara' on line  :Very Happy:  ) quindi magari chiedo a randomaze se puo' fare altre prove io non sono bene informato su fastweb

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oibò la cosa mi sembra importante....
> 
> Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:
> ...

 

Si a entrambi, ma io non sono stato ancora toccato dai loro ban, dovreste postare su un ng o lista di fastweb.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Per stase alle 22 a me va bien  :Smile: 

----------

## masterbrian

--deleted--Last edited by masterbrian on Fri Sep 03, 2004 7:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> chiedo a randomaze se puo' fare altre prove io non sono bene informato su fastweb

 

Io neanche, uso ADSL.

I più ferrati soll'argomento "fastweb in generale" penso siano xchris, Aleskandra e Federico, ma mi sembra di capire che i ban non sono fatti da fw ma ev1... se ho un pò di tempo mi faccio un giro nei ng come suggerito da Ibanez-Rgx

----------

## Aleksandra

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   chiedo a randomaze se puo' fare altre prove io non sono bene informato su fastweb 
> 
> Io neanche, uso ADSL.
> 
> I più ferrati soll'argomento "fastweb in generale" penso siano xchris, Aleskandra e Federico, ma mi sembra di capire che i ban non sono fatti da fw ma ev1... se ho un pò di tempo mi faccio un giro nei ng come suggerito da Ibanez-Rgx

 

Dunque per quel che ne so io (aspettate xchris o federico per le conferme serie) bannano gli ip di nat (pare alcuni piu' spesso che altri), il motivo? ev1 dice abusi, fastweb dice che ad ogni portscan bannano l'ip di nat....

Morale: a turno qualcuno di "noi"  :Sad:  sigh sobh, potrebbe ritrovarsi bannato  e non aver accesso a meno di usare ip pubblico o proxy.....

----------

## Ginko

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:
> 
> http://nalug.tuxlab.org
> 
> http://xalug.tuxlab.org
> ...

 

Nessun problema da fastweb a Roma.

BTW. Si puo' dare un'occhiata al pannello di controllo? Vorrei sapere quali operazioni possiamo fare da noi (ok per la gestione email, ma mysql? file management? backup? librerie PHP, Perl?)

Grazie,

Gianluca

PS. Sono ancora in fase di trasloco e inizio nuova attivita' per ora non ho internet a casa e non potro' partecipare alla riunione...

----------

## emix

Wow, mi sono perso qualcosa  :Shocked: 

Prima di tutto vorrei ringraziare Giangi e Parantido per l'offerta.

Sono d'accordo nell'accettare questo "regalo", verificando però prima la situazione degli utenti fastweb.

Per quanto riguarda la riunione... dove e quando?

----------

## emix

 *Ginko wrote:*   

> PS. Sono ancora in fase di trasloco e inizio nuova attivita' per ora non ho internet a casa e non potro' partecipare alla riunione...

 

Ciao Ginko... bentornato!  :Wink: 

----------

## Parantido

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Se lo mettete su ev1 preparatevi a ricevere parecchie lamentele da utenti fastweb che non vedono il sito. ev1 è noto per mettere parecchi ban sulla rete  fastweb, basta andare su una qualunque lista o ng che parla di fastweb per rendersene conto.

 

Scusami doverti contraddire ....

Ho il server su ev1servers e lo amministro da una linea fastweb   :Twisted Evil:  (abbastanza eloquente come cosa).

A livello di servizi resi da parte di ev1servers non ci sono limitazioni ne restrizioni verso gruppi di utenti derivanti da un certo domain!!!!

Forse ti riferisci al dominio di fastweb presente negli RBL di spamcop.net (così come lo sono tin.it, tiscali.it, libero.it, etc etc). Questo esula dai servizi di ev1servers ma sono da attestare alle configurazioni dei server di posta.

Così come ho configurato il qmail sul server in questione ... per evitare lo spam c'è spam assassin che tra le sue funzionalità la prima cosa che fa è controllare la provenienza di un dominio in un RBL. In questo caso specifico è vero .... non riesco a inviare posta !!! Però risolvo collegandomi sulla webmail (in https).

Altre tipologie di limitazioni/restrizioni non ne ho riscontrate ... anzi!!!

Se avete altri dubbi vi prego di porli ... in modo da poterci accertare che questa sia l'effettiva soluzione che voi cercate!!!

Byez *

p.s.: non ricordo chi lo ha chiesto ... cmq si il server di posta è configurato con lo spamassassin (RBL + match regexp) e antivirus (il clamav).

----------

## Giangi

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Se lo mettete su ev1 preparatevi a ricevere parecchie lamentele da utenti fastweb che non vedono il sito. ev1 è noto per mettere parecchi ban sulla rete  fastweb, basta andare su una qualunque lista o ng che parla di fastweb per rendersene conto.

 

Credo che i ban applicati da Ev1 su Fastweb riguardano solamente l'invio di posta SMTP per i noti problemi di spamming.... ma la navigazione su web dovrebbe funzionare.

ThE GianGi

----------

## Giangi

Vedo che Parantido nel post precedente vi ha dato una risposta esauriente.........  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scusami doverti contraddire ....
> 
> Ho il server su ev1servers e lo amministro da una linea fastweb   (abbastanza eloquente come cosa).
> ...

 

No mi riferisco a qualche migliaio di post su it.tlc.gestori.fastweb di gente che chiede come mai non riesce a entrare nel suo hosting e roba varia (cito questo perchè è l'unico che conosco accessibile all'esterno di fastweb).

X Giangi: no  non mi riferivo a problemi di SMTP ma di navigazione

----------

## xchris

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dunque per quel che ne so io (aspettate xchris o federico per le conferme serie) bannano gli ip di nat (pare alcuni piu' spesso che altri), il motivo? ev1 dice abusi, fastweb dice che ad ogni portscan bannano l'ip di nat....
> 
> Morale: a turno qualcuno di "noi"  sigh sobh, potrebbe ritrovarsi bannato  e non aver accesso a meno di usare ip pubblico o proxy.....

 

confermo in pieno.

Spesso i ban non sono sono a livello smtp,ftp.

Spesso anche a livello "web".

Motivazione abusi vari.(la 10mbit fa brutti scherzi alla psiche!  :Smile:  )

capita spesso che server come altervista ci siano preclusi.

Tutto dipende dal pop di appartenenza.

Se hai il c**o di non condividerlo con IDIOTI in generale non ci sono problemi (mio caso) altrimenti diventa un incubo.

spesso anche l'rsync ci e' precluso su alcuni server! (e non penso per abusi,ma semplicemente perche' rilevano troppi rsync dallo stesso ip)

ciao

----------

## Parantido

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Oibò la cosa mi sembra importante....
> 
> Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:
> ...

 

Ragazzi ... un test del genere mi sembra un tantino assurdo non credete?

In poche parole funzerebbe la pagina apache che carica il php però tornerebbe un errore???? Quello è un errore di including delle classi implementate da Skarabeo (membro nonchè fondatore dello XALUG) solo perchè stanno ancora terminando la migrazione (sia nalug che xalug).

Vi conviene prendere in considerazione un pò di altri domini hostati se volete fare delle prove!!!

Qualcosa che non vi dovrebbe dare è un connection timeout, una qualunque negazione di servizio!

Fate tutte le prove che potete ... l'unica cosa che avrete negata è solo l'smtp relay

byz *

----------

## Parantido

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Ci sono utenti fastweb che hanno 10 minuti per testare un pò gli indirizzi:
> 
> http://nalug.tuxlab.org
> 
> http://xalug.tuxlab.org
> ...

 

Per mysql avrete accesso al pma (phpMyAdmin), file management c'è l'ftp e l'sftp ... librerie ci sono tutte: PHP, Perl, Ruby, Python ... uno sproposito   :Razz: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ragazzi ... un test del genere mi sembra un tantino assurdo non credete?
> 
> In poche parole funzerebbe la pagina apache che carica il php però tornerebbe un errore???? Quello è un errore di including delle classi implementate da Skarabeo (membro nonchè fondatore dello XALUG) solo perchè stanno ancora terminando la migrazione (sia nalug che xalug).
> ...

 

....mi pare di aver sottolineato che ho segnalato gli errori per completezza.. cmq vorrei sottolineare che:

a) i ban sono momentanei, quindi nn necessariamente devono esserci OGGI, b) non TUTTI i nat vengono bannati, ma solo alcuni ... e visto che ci sono ad oggi numerosi NAT fw, il campione degli utenti per fare le prove dovrebbe essere molto piu' ampio, non certo relegato a 3 persone, c) basta informarsi un po' su ITGF, come segnalato da Ibanez-RgX per rendersi conto della portata del problema...

Ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> spesso anche l'rsync ci e' precluso su alcuni server! (e non penso per abusi,ma semplicemente perche' rilevano troppi rsync dallo stesso ip)

 

Quindi, mi sembra di capire che "il problema" é che ev1 alle volte é ecessivamente severa, ma la stessa cosa potrebbe capitare anche con altri ISP, giusto?

Comuqnue voi di fastweb che avete una esatta conoscienza del problema (leggi: "sapete quanto é probabile trovate un idota come vicino di casa") cosa ne dite?

/Parantido: si, per quelle due pagine sappiamo che il problema era sw  :Wink: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....mi pare di aver sottolineato che ho segnalato gli errori per completezza.. cmq forse non e' chiaro che:
> 
> a) i ban sono momentanei, quindi nn necessariamente devono esserci OGGI, b) non TUTTI i nat vengono bannati, ma solo alcuni ... e visto che ci sono ad oggi numerosi NAT fw, il campione degli utenti per fare le prove dovrebbe essere molto piu' ampio, non certo relegato a 3 persone, c) basta informarsi un po' su ITGF, come segnalato da Ibanez-RgX per rendersi conto della portata del problema...
> ...

 

Confermo, provate a fare un giretto 

qui

----------

## Parantido

L'unica cosa che posso dirvi è che posso informarmi presso l'help desk ev1

e chiedergli se effettuano manovre in questo senso.

Sono persone abbastanza serie e di qualunque modifica sulla rete e/o configurazione rendono partecipi tutti gli utilizzatori!

Ho fastweb da un pò di tempo in un nodo abbastanza pieno e utilizzato ... e fino ad ora ancora non ho avuto alcuna negazione (ne di drop ne di loss)

Cmq è bene informarsi!

Byz *

p.s.: vi farò sapere intorno all'una visto che i server si trovano sulla west coast e non mi va di utilizzare un canale per una question.

----------

## emix

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> librerie ci sono tutte: PHP, Perl, Ruby, Python

 

Interessante... soprattutto Python. PHP è la versione 4, giusto? Pensate di migrare alla 5 nel prossimo futuro?

----------

## Parantido

Si,

e credo anche in un futuro molto prossimo ... ci sono molti coders php attestati sul server e vogliono sempre essere in linea con tutte le librerie nuove e i nuovi engine.

Dal canto mio aspetto sempre però che le release siano stabili de facto (testate e patchate ... un pò come fa il Debian People Group   :Razz:  )

----------

## Ginko

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Per mysql avrete accesso al pma (phpMyAdmin), file management c'è l'ftp e l'sftp ...  

 

Quindi non c'e' un pannello di controllo classico tipo cpanel o simili?

 *Quote:*   

> librerie ci sono tutte: PHP, Perl, Ruby, Python ... uno sproposito

 

tutte mi sembra un po' impossibile  :Smile:  comunque e' possibile aggiungere nostre librerie? Al momento usiamo le seguenti : 

dumper.phl

Storable.php

Smarty.class.php

piu' FSMHandler.php fatta da noi.

--Gianluca

----------

## Parantido

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *Parantido wrote:*   Per mysql avrete accesso al pma (phpMyAdmin), file management c'è l'ftp e l'sftp ...   
> 
> Quindi non c'e' un pannello di controllo classico tipo cpanel o simili?
> 
>  *Quote:*   librerie ci sono tutte: PHP, Perl, Ruby, Python ... uno sproposito 
> ...

 

Le vostre librerie potete aggiungerle tranquillamente dagli include/require con path nella vostra public_html ... non c'è bisogno di aggiungerle system wide ... se però per qualche motivo ritenete opportuno che così siano possiamo anche provarci  :Very Happy: 

Cmq ho visto tra voi gente alquanto seria e affidabile ... non dico che vi darò l'accesso come root ... ma sicuramente qualche privilegio in più lo posso permettere!!!!

----------

## shev

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Cmq ho visto tra voi gente alquanto seria e affidabile ... non dico che vi darò l'accesso come root ... ma sicuramente qualche privilegio in più lo posso permettere!!!!

 

Confermo sulla serietà e affidabilità, quelli che ho conosciuto rispondono sicuramente a queste caratteristiche. Tanto più che puoi facilmente venire a beccarci di persona quando vuoi, quindi non avremmo interesse a fare casino o danneggiarti/danneggiarci  :Smile: 

/me che se ne torna a lurkare in silenzio

----------

## Parantido

Salve a tutti,

come promesso mi sono informato presso l'help desk di ev1.net per l'ultima questione in merito tra i server ev1 e fastweb.

Il tecnico mi ha confermato che in passato ci sono stati dei blocchi verso alcuni ip di nat del dominio di fastweb ... ban per lo più prolungati in quanto il servizio abuse di fastweb è una vera "chiorda".

Mi ha anche assicurato che sono almeno un paio di mesi che hanno interrotto la diatriba con fastweb in quanto sono arrivati ad accordi con la società di telecomunicazione.

Allo stato attuale non ci dovrebbero essere aree bannate e non dovrebbero essere effettuati più ban del genere.

Purtroppo queste sono le problematiche delle linee potenti!!!! (lamah suker)  

 :Twisted Evil: 

Byz *

----------

## akiross

Deheiho  :Very Happy:  Anche io non sono propriamente un membro dei gechi, comunque ringrazio.

Ora due domandine per sfizio personale, magari non frega a nessuno dei gechi, ma a me si  :Razz: 

Si fa presto a dire supporto php, ma come sappiamo tutti e' vastissimo il suo mondo, pertanto: supporti per connessioni dirette, permanenti, socket, chiamate di sistema (o esecuzione di script su shell) o popen, fork e simili... insomma, tutte quelle belle features che solitamente vengono escluse.

Voglio dire che se hostano solo doc e' un conto, ma essendo tutti smanettoni o gente in gamba potrebbero mettere su qualcosa di avanzato (checcavolo ne so, un controllo statistiche dipo gechistat  :Very Happy: ), magari fatto in PHP interagendo con qualche programma fatto ad hoc.

Bzippo la domanda: PHP ha qualche limitazione o no?

E poi: memoria per gli script? Caratteristiche tecniche del server? Connessione di banda? Forse me li son persi, ma non li ho visti... e visto che e' in housing significa che e' tuo, non mi sembra possibile vedere le caratteristiche dal sito dall'houser  :Wink: 

Ripeto: probabilmente ste cose sono superflue per i gechi, ma io sono rimasto fregato dagli hosting proprio su queste "piccolezze", quindi chiedevo per curiosita'.

E poi... i software sono tenuti in continuo e costante aggiornamento (esempio in cron) o fatti a mano quando capita? Anche questo e' rilevante... se la macchina non e' sicura si sa gia come puo' andare a finire.

Ciauz!

----------

## Parantido

Lecitissime le tue domande:

per quanto riguarda il php ... come ho già spiegato in un post precedente .. in hosting sui miei server ci sono bei coders php che mi hanno fatto le più svariate richieste (nonostante molte non le condividessi per principi di sicurezza) ... le lib del php non sono state limitate ... quindi sono disponibili dalle lib netsock, gdlib1/2, alle domXML, pdfLib e varie.

Per quanto riguarda l'hardware a disposizione ti garantisco che sono molto generosi solo per la Management, che non ha bisogno di molta potenza, c'è un processore a 2 ghz con 512 mb di ram attestato in un network con una dorsale STM a 155 Mbit e una OC3 a 34 Mbit  dedicata (tutte notizie prelevabili dalle specifiche della farm di ev1.net ... specifiche pienamente riscontrabili a livelli prestazionali).

Per quanto riguarda l'aggiornamento e il maintainance lato sicurezza di un server ... mi reputo abbastanza paranoico in materia. Il software viene upgradato da me ogni giorno (niente cron ... lo faccio a mano) ... sto procedendo (anche se a rilento per evitare disservizi) a chrootare tutti i servizi. 

La distro inizialmente era l'unica nota dolente: Red Hat 9.0

Dico inizialmente perchè l'ho totalmente modificata ... ora l'upgrade del software viene fatto tramite "apt-get" da sorgenti rpms prelevati non da redhat ma da freshrpms (ho fuso la logica di debian e di gentoo nella gestione dei pacchetti). 

Non so più cosa posso dirti ... cmq mi hanno detto che la riunione di stasera è libera quindi molto probabilmente ci sarò anche io e sarò disponibile a rispondere a tutte le domande che avete in serbo.

By *

----------

## croot

se volete un consiglio io proverei a postare un messaggio sul ng di fastweb e far testare in due siti nalug.tuxlab.org xalug.tuxlab.org a un po' di utenti fw

ciao.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Il software viene upgradato da me ogni giorno (niente cron ... lo faccio a mano) ... sto procedendo (anche se a rilento per evitare disservizi) a chrootare tutti i servizi.

 

questo significa downtime, seppur programmati?

----------

## flocchini

Confermo anche io, se ce ne fosse bisogno, l'irraggiungibilita' di alcuni domini hostati da ev1, alcuni anche per lunghi periodi (altervista in primis). E' accaduto anche con altri providers ma con ev1accade spesso in effetti. Premesso che i ban avvengono per colpa di idioti, e' anche vero che sicuramente parte della colpa va anche all'abuse di fastweb che non si fa valere come dovrebbe per tutelare chi non c'entra nulla e levare i ban dai NAT. Pero' immagino che se Parantido e' cosi' vicino a ev1 non gli ci voglia molto a segnalare eventualmente un ban e a farlo rimuovere... O no? Anche se naturalmente un disagio minimo ci sarebbe lo stesso.

----------

